# softball coach gone



## treeman

Just saw on gosycamores that head coach Shane Bouhman is relieved of his duties as coach.

Dont know what to make of this, but Sherard sure has had an interesting first year.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Not putting up with bullshit! I like it!


----------



## BankShot

http://gosycamores.com/news/2017/3/...ved-as-indiana-state-softball-head-coach.aspx

Another RP boy, down the tubes...

http://www.mvc-sports.com/softball/...diana-state-head-softball-coach/#.WNBmume1vIU


----------



## Sycamore Blue

treeman said:


> Just saw on gosycamores that head coach Shane Bouhman is relieved of his duties as coach.
> 
> Dont know what to make of this, but Sherard sure has had an interesting first year.



I personally don't like this firing. This makes no sense to fire the softball coach mid year. It's not like they are going to go out and find a replacement mid season. Also, the guy did lead the program to a regional a couple of years ago. Also, he had multiple players in his tender stay on staff as a student coach as they finished there degree so he must of been liked by his players. Plus, I don't believe a 13-12 record should result in a coach losing their job mid season. 

To me this firing could be an easy way to get rid of another RP hire. What other coaches are on the hot seat? I personally disagree with this move. If they under performed this year and he fired him at the end of the year I'm fine with it. But firing a softball coach mid season doesn't make sense unless there is a major personal issue within the program that requires immediate action.


----------



## treeman

Sycamore Blue said:


> I personally don't like this firing. This makes no sense to fire the softball coach mid year. It's not like they are going to go out and find a replacement mid season. Also, the guy did lead the program to a regional a couple of years ago. Also, he had multiple players in his tender stay on staff as a student coach as they finished there degree so he must of been liked by his players. Plus, I don't believe a 13-12 record should result in a coach losing their job mid season.
> 
> To me this firing is just so he can get rid of another RP hire. What other coaches is he going to relieve of their duties? I personally disagree with this move. If they under performed this year and he fired him at the end of the year I'm fine with it. But firing a softball coach mid season doesn't make sense.



trying to read between the lines on this one. But it seems that this "firing" has absolutely nothing to do with the performance(s) on the diamond. Seemed like more a personal issue to me, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Sycamore Blue

treeman said:


> trying to read between the lines on this one. But it seems that this "firing" has absolutely nothing to do with the performance(s) on the diamond. Seemed like more a personal issue to me, but that's just my opinion.



I agree, I don't believe this is based on performance and that's why it doesn't make sense to fire a guy mid season.The likely hood to find a permanent replacement at this time is slim to none.There is a lot of unanswered questions on this firing.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

A couple years back, there was some really nasty stuff said about Bouman on Twitter by a player's parent. It went on for months so I'm wondering if it is related to that sort of thing at all?


----------



## Sycamore Blue

Jason Svoboda said:


> A couple years back, there was some really nasty stuff said about Bouman on Twitter by a player's parent. It went on for months so I'm wondering if it is related to that sort of thing at all?



I don't know the nature tweets, but if a coach is fired based off parents tweets this program has a lot more issues. 

College coaches don't want to hear complaints from a player's parent, nor should they. It's the players responsibility to go to the coach with an issue not the parent. In the real world, if a parent calls their child's boss to complain don't expect that child to have a job in the near future.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

He's not going to fire a coach mid season with a 13-12 record to get rid of RP hire. There will be a reason for it. Jesus you ppl are ridiculous! If I was Clinks I'd leave ISU any chance I get! Get your resume built and get the hell out of there! ISU is always going to be laughed at by other MVC by the majority of our own fucking stupid ass fan base!


----------



## Sycamore Blue

SycamoreinTexas said:


> He's not going to fire a coach mid season with a 13-12 record to get rid of RP hire. There will be a reason for it. Jesus you ppl are ridiculous! If I was Clinks I'd leave ISU any chance I get! Get your resume built and get the hell out of there! ISU is always going to be laughed at by other MVC by the majority of our own fucking stupid ass fan base!



It wouldn't surprise me if Sherard's whole goal is to build a resume and leave. I'm fine with that if he leaves ISU in better shape than what he started with. 

There better be a reason for it quickly then because right now this firing doesn't make a lot of sense. Firing a softball coach mid season leaves a lot of unanswered questions. Also, I know very little about ISU softball but a mid season softball firing leaves a lot of unanswered questions. I don't know how many other MVC programs are laughing at us. We can complete with anyone in the MVC in most of our sports. 

Calling out our fan base like you just did is laughable. What makes you so much smarter than a majority of our fan base?


----------



## treeman

Jason Svoboda said:


> A couple years back, there was some really nasty stuff said about Bouman on Twitter by a player's parent. It went on for months so I'm wondering if it is related to that sort of thing at all?



Was waiting for someone else to say something. But back when I was in school (2013), I was good friends with a lot of softball players and a bunch would complain about him. Mostly about having favorites, treating players unfair, turning teammates against one another, etc. Im sure some of it was just "girl" talk, but usually where there is smoke...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycamoreinTexas said:


> If I was Clinks I'd leave ISU any chance I get! Get your resume built and get the hell out of there! ISU is always going to be laughed at by other MVC by the majority of our own fucking stupid ass fan base!



Oh nice... Because someone is on here questioning the rationale for his firing you come back with this ridiculousness?? Your part of this blankety blank blank fan base for posting on here and replying in the first place. 

Clink aint done a damn think in his tenure here (yet he deserves a fair chance) to suggest he's bigger than Indiana State. Hell - I hope he is successful and hired away it will mean he got things turned in the right direction. Until then - don't act like forum members can't question anything and everything.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Sycamore Blue said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if Sherard's whole goal is to build a resume and leave. I'm fine with that if he leaves ISU in better shape than what he started with.
> 
> There better be a reason for it quickly then because right now this firing doesn't make a lot of sense. Firing a softball coach mid season leaves a lot of unanswered questions. Also, I know very little about ISU softball but a mid season softball firing leaves a lot of unanswered questions. I don't know how many other MVC programs are laughing at us. We can complete with anyone in the MVC in most of our sports.
> 
> Calling out our fan base like you just did is laughable. What makes you so much smarter than a majority of our fan base?



That post was soft and deep down inside he knows that.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> That post was soft and deep down inside he knows that.


Considering he is quick with the pitch forks for Lansing, questioning his every move, totally agree. You can't pick and choose what can and can't be questioned. 

Anyone is entitled to their beliefs and opinions no matter how crazy... isn't that right Bank?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> Considering he is quick with the pitch forks for Lansing, questioning his every move, totally agree. You can't pick and choose what can and can't be questioned.
> 
> Anyone is entitled to their beliefs and opinions no matter how crazy... isn't that right Bank?



Part of the SP.com firing squad that believe you don't get results your fired. Also big fans of Trump on NBC dumb TV show. Some people just love to see people get fired - it's a fact.

I'm not even saying I don't support the move. It matters not either way to me tbh. If he made the move I assume it was for the right reasons and support him in that. 

But don't come on here and get all self righteous about the MVC's perception of Indiana State and our laughingstock tendencies because someone isn't supporting the decision. That's weakk all the way around.


----------



## bigsportsfan

treeman said:


> Was waiting for someone else to say something. But back when I was in school (2013), I was good friends with a lot of softball players and a bunch would complain about him. Mostly about having favorites, treating players unfair, turning teammates against one another, etc. Im sure some of it was just "girl" talk, but usually where there is smoke...



From what I found on Facebook, the firing sounds justified. I won't name the former player, who I do not know at all, but here is what she said:

"It's a shame it took this long after disrespect, borderline abusiveness and taking softball from multiple girls who had so much passion for the game... Very happy to see the school have another OPPORTUNITY for the softball program!!!!"

Also, 

Same ex-player:
"Throwing a stopwatch in a girls face 5ft away is pretty bad in my opinion... plus much more..."

Other former player responds:
"WOW that is crazy!!!!!!!! No wonder so many of yall left! I'm so sorry "

Original poster again:
"Ya... he really messed with the girls a yr ahead of me along with others.. Absolutely rediculous... ya i got out of there after the first year with him. Its a shame bc i would have rather finished were i started but at that point didnt want to deal with it...you were very lucky!!!"


I do not claim to know the validity of these statements, but they seem legit. Could this be sour grapes from someone not good enough to play here? Sure. I have no idea. The coach was told, according to the AD statement, to quit doing certain things (presumably all this stuff). He apparently didn't fix the problems he had agreed to fix, and got fired for it. If above statements are accurate, the firing is a totally legitimate action in my view.


----------



## treeman

bigsportsfan said:


> I do not claim to know the validity of these statements, but they seem legit. Could this be sour grapes from someone not good enough to play here? Sure.



Just for the record; the player that told me about his "unfairness" was probably one of the best softball players to ever come through the program and played her entire 4 year career here.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bigsportsfan said:


> From what I found on Facebook, the firing sounds justified. I won't name the former player, who I do not know at all, but here is what she said:
> 
> "It's a shame it took this long after disrespect, borderline abusiveness and taking softball from multiple girls who had so much passion for the game... Very happy to see the school have another OPPORTUNITY for the softball program!!!!"
> 
> Also,
> 
> Same ex-player:
> "Throwing a stopwatch in a girls face 5ft away is pretty bad in my opinion... plus much more..."
> 
> Other former player responds:
> "WOW that is crazy!!!!!!!! No wonder so many of yall left! I'm so sorry "
> 
> Original poster again:
> "Ya... he really messed with the girls a yr ahead of me along with others.. Absolutely rediculous... ya i got out of there after the first year with him. Its a shame bc i would have rather finished were i started but at that point didnt want to deal with it...you were very lucky!!!"
> 
> 
> I do not claim to know the validity of these statements, but they seem legit. Could this be sour grapes from someone not good enough to play here? Sure. I have no idea. The coach was told, according to the AD statement, to quit doing certain things (presumably all this stuff). He apparently didn't fix the problems he had agreed to fix, and got fired for it. If above statements are accurate, the firing is a totally legitimate action in my view.


If even a fraction of this stuff is true, it is a great firing. The days of Bob Knight style coaching through degrading and intimidating players is long gone. If you are worth your salary as a coach, you can recruit and develop talent without having to resort to those tactics. 

Bottom line is once you have a reputation, it becomes hard to get players and when you can't get players, you don't win. A school also isn't going to tolerate this sort of behavior (not justifying it, just saying based on countless other examples) unless you're winning BIG and that obviously wasn't happening here. Good luck to Clink on the new hire.


----------



## niklz62

I gotta think if Clink dumps a coach mid-season it's probably on the coach.  if the coach was just being unfair and playing favorites along with a record that the AD didnt like then this would probably come closer to the end of the season.


----------



## BankShot

Jason Svoboda said:


> Considering he is quick with the pitch forks for Lansing, questioning his every move, totally agree. You can't pick and choose what can and can't be questioned.
> 
> Anyone is entitled to their beliefs and opinions no matter how crazy... isn't that right Bank?



You outa know 1st hand...have you ever PLAYED a sport in your life? You, 4Q & Bluestreak - "finger people" - chips, cola & keyboard!  :wacko:

SWTexas must've really hit a raw nerve, eh 'Boda?


----------



## blueblazer

Heard softball team was in "revolt" His treatment of players in the past had led to warnings,  from a good source


----------



## BankShot

Must be Democrat hopefuls. Who would think that a coach with strong IOWA ties would ever get the "heave ho?"


----------



## the johnner

Don't want to get in the middle of this (Especially 2 guys w/ the cred of BS and The Jason). My 2 cents: Watched the lady ISU Softballers play Loyola a couple times over the last couple years(close to home). Also, have some frame of reference because our daughter played high level travel, HS and College SB . Soo watched a lot of parents ( including yours truly from the perspective of Mike, my wife and daughter). From my/our view parents/players go public w/ complaints when their girl isn't playing and when playing, every thing is hunky dory. In my observation of our former coach doing his job "game time" his performance, in my opinion, was well above the bar. Pre-game drills were crisp, game strat was good, bench was engaged and "into it" the entire game, performance on the field-a couple physical errors, ZERO mental errors and, what I liked alot, everybody hustled every where from the time the girls hit the field to the time they left the field, not jogging-sprinting. Who knows why he got axed. Could be something outside our view entirely. Maybe a personality disconnect?


----------



## BankShot




----------



## niklz62

BankShot said:


> Must be Democrat hopefuls. Who would think that a coach with strong IOWA ties would ever get the "heave ho?"



Or it could just be a legit reason.


----------



## meistro

Jason Svoboda said:


> If even a fraction of this stuff is true, it is a great firing. The days of Bob Knight style coaching through degrading and intimidating players is long gone. If you are worth your salary as a coach, you can recruit and develop talent without having to resort to those tactics.
> 
> Bottom line is once you have a reputation, it becomes hard to get players and when you can't get players, you don't win. A school also isn't going to tolerate this sort of behavior (not justifying it, just saying based on countless other examples) unless you're winning BIG and that obviously wasn't happening here. Good luck to Clink on the new hire.



I agree with this but these sorts of things still happen routinely and at the local high school level, especially the degrading and intimidating players. I'm fine with discipline but trust me, coaches go over the line and many times nothing is said because they risk playing. This could easily be a he said, she said. But I have to believe that Clink did his due diligence in getting to the bottom of it.


----------



## OX 92

Sorry to get in late on this one.  My softball addicted daughters attended the ISU camp in Feb. It was obviously a positive experience with the Coach and above all the players.  I can say we are represented well by these amazing young women.  They even stayed late and spoke to my daughters individually about off field responsibilities as a player.  Doing homework on the road, class load etc.

ISU's name in the travel softball arena has grown over the years. There is a foundation to build upon.. We do live in a pull the kid aside for a one on one talk. Not the in your face aggressive coaching you and I received.  I think the best coaches work to become so trusted (not loved necessarily)  their players play to win for them, as well as their team.  Also not to sound like a relic but sons and daughters are different.  If my son would have a whistle thrown at him by a coach I would probably ask him "what did you do to deserve it"?  If the same thing would happen to my daughter,, I admit I would probably go off the reservation in anger.   I hope they have a contingency plan in place


----------



## Sycamore Blue

An interim head coach was named today. A volunteer assistant has also joined the staff. The assistant coach Amanda Zust is no longer listed as a coach on gosycamores.com. Was she also relieved of her duties?


----------



## BankShot

http://www.gosycamores.com/news/2017/3/24/tori-magner-named-softball-interim-head-coach.asp'sx

The Clink Dawg has pulled the plug on the Sycamore S-ball "swamp"...only "purified" water now allowed. Will be interesting to see how this fares in the "culture" of Division I sports.


----------

